# Introduction



## chrisatola (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey Folks,

My name's Chris and I'm interested in reading some new material and getting some feedback on stuff that I've written. If anyone has some advice on the best way to get acquainted with things here, or how best to get some feedback, I'd appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Rabber (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome to WF. You need to get to 10 posts before you post your own work for crits. It's best to read and give crits to other members to get feedback on your own work. There are monthly challenges in which you can participate and you can interact with members down in the living areas forums. 

Have fun

Brian


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello and welcome, 

Best advice? It's been said above. Pen the ten! And then you can peruse and post at your leisure and if you critique,  that would be a pleasure! 

Enjoy. 

Arthur.


----------



## chrisatola (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks! Do you all find this to be a fairly active place?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello Chris!

This is an active place I would say. Once you have ten valid posts you can start thinking of posting some of your work for critique. Until then, feel free to browse the board and check out some of the other members work. Don't be shy to critique or comment either.

Cheers!


----------



## inkwellness (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome Chris. Like the others said, try giving 10 thoughtful posts to begin your journey. It's a great way to connect with others and show your support. See you around the forum.


----------



## chrisatola (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks again, everyone.  There is probably a better place to ask, but since there are a few here that seem to know there way around, where do I find the workshops where you can post material privately and keep potential publishing rights in the future?

Thanks again! Seems like a fun group!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 28, 2015)

You should see the Prose Writers Workshop opening up to you as soon as your permissions kick in. That should be soon; sometimes the system gets a little sluggish sometimes.


----------



## chrisatola (Oct 28, 2015)

Ah, that makes sense. I thought I was possibly not looking around the site well enough. Thanks!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 29, 2015)

Welcome to Writing Forums. The members only workshops are a little sluggish I only found them once and that was through Courtjester's Backdoor link. Glad to see you have confidence that your work can become so popular.

What are your favorite genres or styles of writing? Hope to see you around.


----------



## chrisatola (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey Renaissance Man,

I'd say it's less a matter of confidence in it becoming popular so much as hating the idea that if I did write something worthy of publication it would be jeopardized by being in a public forum.  Part of the reason I've decided to post was to see what people outside of my family think--I find it hard to objectively rate what I've produced. 

You read that excerpt I posted so you have an idea of what that story's like. I've primarily written darkish type short stories, but I'm still fairly new so I wouldn't say I've found favorites, yet.  

Anyway, thanks, and yep--see ya around


----------



## escorial (Oct 30, 2015)

View attachment 10295


----------



## chrisatola (Oct 30, 2015)

hmmm....not sure this is going how i'd intended, lol.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 30, 2015)

Escorial is actually very consistent in his welcomes. Some of us aren't so. Me, I'm Just -- erratic, so this one's unusually short for me.

Have fun.


----------



## ismith (Oct 30, 2015)

Welcome Chris! This site is awesome, I think you'll like it!


----------

